# Dirt 2 Bild Problem



## PSP-Hacker (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein recht seltsames Problem. Undzwar kann ich das Game nur im Komplatiblitäsmodus Win XP SP3 starten. Als OS benutze ich Win 7 Home Premium 64 Bit.
Mein Problem sieht wie folgt aus.

Ich starte das Game und dann kommt das ganze Intro gedöns. Wenn ich aber die Sachen vom Wohnmobiel sehen sollte, sehe ich nur das unten Laden steht nichts weiteres. Wenn ich ein anruf aufs Handy im Spiel bekomme so wird oben links angezeigt wer anruft. Ich sehe auch wenn ich Enter drück das er mein Profiel läd. Aber mehr sehe ich nicht.

Das Problem habe ich jetzt seit ich meine GTX470 besitze. Mit der GTX260 die ich hatte hatte ich das Problem nicht.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

PS: Patch 1.1 Habe ich installiert. Hat das Problem nicht behoben. Standartversion habe ich das gleiche Problem


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Januar 2011)

alten graka treiber gelöscht und neuen schön installiert?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Januar 2011)

Jop habe ich. Hab letztens System auch neu aufgesetzt. Hat ebenfalls nichts geholfen.


----------



## Freeak (9. Januar 2011)

In anderen Spielen Ähnliches Aufgefallen (also DX11 Titel)?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Januar 2011)

Nein keine Probleme aufgefallen. Metro 2033 läuft ohne Probleme. Ist das neue NFS HP auch ein DX11 Game?


----------



## Freeak (9. Januar 2011)

Nene, das Basiert noch auf DX9 soweit ich weiß. hast du mal Diverse Hintergrundprogramme wie Xfire, ICQ etc, Deaktiviert? Mal nen anderen (älteren) Treiber versucht?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Januar 2011)

Also Hintergrundprogramme habe ich alle Deaktiviert die ich nicht brauche. Älteren Treiber werde ich nachher mal versuchen.


----------



## darkfabel (9. Januar 2011)

hi gut das du es schreibst ich habe die EVGA GTX 470 sc+ und genau das selbe problem !


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Januar 2011)

Also wenn das an der Graka liegen sollte wäre das schon sehr komisch!


----------



## Pumpi (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hab das mit meiner GTX 480 auch gehabt. Ist passiert nachdem ich die AA Modi hochgestellt hab auf 16xAA. Hab in einem anderen Forum gelesen das man die gespeicherten Einstellungen in den Dateien löschen kann, dann sollte es wieder gehen.

Ging bei mir aber nicht. hab das BS neu aufgestzt und ging immer noch nicht, ich vermute wegen rest Datei fetzen.

Hab 3 Monate später ne SSD zur Hauptplatte gemacht und das Game erneut aufgespielt und siehe da, Dirt 2 läuft wieder 

Zugegeben : Echt Ätzender Bug !!!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Januar 2011)

Also also ich das OS neu aufgesetzt habe habe ich auch alles gelöscht. Also meine 500GB platte komplett formatiert. Konnte sie gleich neu einrichten. Also war die Platte komplett leer. Dann dürfte normal auch nichts mehr an rückständen drauf sein. Ich würd mal sagen Codemasters sollte mal schnell diesen Bug beheben.


----------



## Freeak (9. Januar 2011)

Tja, die Einzige Möglichkeit ist es mit ner anderen Karte zu versuchen, nur so Lässt sich das Herrausfinden.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Januar 2011)

Ja das vermute ich auch mal. Nur ich hab keine andere Karte zur Zeit.

Mal schauen. Vllt kann ich eine günstige auftreiben. Aber ich zuerst brauch ich Geld dafür.


----------



## JuliusS (11. Januar 2011)

Ihr macht mir Angst habe mir jetzt auch Dirt 2 bestellt und besitze eine GTX 460 . Die Demoversion klappt ja schon mal ...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Januar 2011)

Also ich bekomm morgen von meinem Kumpel eine HD4650. Mal schauen obs mit der Karte geht.

Wenn es mit der Karte gehen sollte wäre es schon sehr komisch.


----------



## JuliusS (13. Januar 2011)

Da passiert eh nicht mehr viel vorallem , da das Spiel schon länger uaf den Markt ist . Achso kann es sein das es nur mit einer bestimmten Treiberversion auftritt ?! Normalerweise ist man solche Bugs nur in Verbindung mit AMD-Grakas gewöhnt ... Stcihwort HD58XX-Serie manche Probleme sind noch immer nicht behoben . MFG Julius

PS : Mein Spiel müsste heute ankommen schreibe dann gleich hier rein , ob ich das Problem auch habe .


----------



## JuliusS (14. Januar 2011)

Bei mir läuft alles . Ich habe eine GTX 460 1GB im Ref-Design. Allerdings habe ich ein anderes Problem : Das Spiel startet nur im Fenstermodus ... ein anderer bekannter Bug . Zum Glück ist das Problem in meinen Fall leicht lösbar .


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Januar 2011)

Also das mit dem Fenstermodus ist einfach. Einfach Alt + Enter Drücken und dann hat man Vollbild.

Also bei mir Läuft jetzt auch alles. Habe das Game Deinstalliert, mit Everything geladen, nach Dirt2 gesucht und alles was er gefunden hat gelöscht. Game wieder Installt und dann gieng es wieder. Freu endlich wieder spielen!


----------

